# You know it's hot when....



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you see a naked Bella, wearing only her diamonds, sleeping outside !


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw, sweet little Bella!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so very precious , just a perfect angel


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Bella ....so precious :shock: i love her 

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Naked or not she is just darling. Love her bling bling collar too.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a sweetie. She looks so cozy and content.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

:lol: Great photo. She looks like an angel!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OH MY :shock: It must be hot!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Bella!!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL too funny, cute picture


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She is one HOT mamma!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHH She looks good naked  :lol:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

SCORCHIN!!! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She looks beautiful


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Awww, she is such a little princess.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

bella is beautiful sleeping outside


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pic, she's a little cutie.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

<gasp> Bella is naked! :lol: How adorable, as always. Every now and then, when it's really hot and humid, I send Lily to daycare naked and everybody always comments on it. :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

As my youngest grand-daughter would say - "oh, I see her nekkie butt". LOL 

She really looks relaxed though. Love the collar. That is the one drawback to having a long hair chi. I keep buying all these really cute collars for Jasmine, but with her long hair you can't even see them. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

well i head it through the grape vine that fizzy dave likes to see his women wearing nothing but diamonds  but you didn't hear that from me and chiwi!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> well i head it through the grape vine that fizzy dave likes to see his women wearing nothing but diamonds  but you didn't hear that from me and chiwi!


Shocking !


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great picture


----------

